# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Chetan Dube

## Airicist

Founder, President and CEO of IPsoft

Personal website - chetandube.ai

facebook.com/chetan.dube.73

linkedin.com/in/chetan-dube-13315940

----------


## Airicist

IPsoft Digital Workforce 2018: Christopher Manning and Chetan Dube

Published on Mar 8, 2019




> IPsoft CEO Chetan Dube sat down with Stanford Professor Christopher Manning to talk about his ground-breaking research, how software can learn to replicate humans and what the world should expect to see from AI in the “exponential future.”

----------

